# Have any of you tried this?



## nickmarch (Dec 16, 2007)

Have any of you ever heard of or used fermenten? It is what is left over when corn is used to make ethanol. This is the information I found...

43% Crude Protein! Crude Fiber - Crude Fat - Ash - Lactic Acid - Metabolizable Energy - Fiber - Productive Energy

AMINO ACIDS: Arginine - Isoleucine - Lysine - Phenylalanine - Methionine - Phenylalanine - Tyrosine - Methionine - Cystine - Threonine - Tryptophane - Valine - Histidine - Glycine - Leucine

VITAMINS: Thiamine - Folacin - Niacin - Choline - Riboflavin - Biotin - Pantothenic Acid - Inosital - Vitamin B-12 - Vitamin E - Pyridoxine

Growing antlers are comprised mostly of proteins, 80 percent by weight. Dried Condensed Fermentation Solubles provides microbes with the nutrients deer need in an easy-to-use form, to allow for efficient and increased production of microbial protein. This increase in microbial protein production is highly beneficial to all Deer and provides a palatable source of Amino Acids, Peptides and nitrogen bound with an organic complex and formulated for maximum utilization by the rumen bacteria.

Dried Condensed Fermentation Solubles promotes optimal rumen function to break down, absorb and utilize the nutrients and proteins available in a deer's diet that would normally pass thru undigested and unabsorbed. Higher palatability of food sources means bigger, healthier deer!

Dried Condensed Fermentation Solubles breaks down feedstuffs inside the rumen into microbial proteins that doe's utilize to make milk and milk components. When more rumen microbes are present, more microbial protein is produced and the doe makes greater quantities of healthier milk. Larger healthier fawns means larger healthier future bucks!

It looks like a winner to me, what do you think?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

They use that as livestock feed here. Except we use grain for ethanol, not corn in this area.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

the byproduct of grain ethanol production is called distillers grains (DG). it comes out of the ethanol process wet, which can be fed in local area, but it can be dried for "easier" shipping. they also put some soluble leftovers back into it at this stage, so the dry form is called DDGS (dried distiller grains with solubles).

DDGs are shipped across the country by truck and rail, to feedlots and dairies. Cows can utilize it pretty well--it is much higher in protein and fat than straight corn, but it replaces some corn in the ration, and also replaces some soymeal (protein).

Hogs and poultry are not able to utilize it very well.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Used in feedlots but needs to be combined with other feeds to reduce high protein levels. So could cause problems if eaten straight.


----------

